# Couple FH pics



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)




----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg what a nice kok!  how big was he when you got him? when did he start developing it?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

he was about 3" when i got him, he had a small kok at the time but has grown a lot since then, got him about 5 months ago, he's about 8+" now lol.

I actually found a photo of him when he was smaller lol,


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg how much was he if you dont mind? i gotta get myself a nice one! *.*


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

he was $125.

He's super aggressive though, i've tried to keep some ditchers, but he's managed to kill everything and attack anything that goes in his tank lol. 
So he'll have to be by himself for the rest of his life in the 75g lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!! the big guy! lol


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

iBetta said:


> omg how much was he if you dont mind? i gotta get myself a nice one! *.*


YES YES! get urself a FH!


----------

